# Sundown St. Patty's Day



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2009)

brilliant day, laid back vibe.  hell we were about the only people there.  Greg was tearing it up.  skied a while with Barts wife Janine.  Awesome skier and really cool to hang with.  Even took some runs with Ishovelsnow.  Who knew a jibber could rail bump lines?

bumps are just fantastic and skiing with those people just made a great day even better.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2009)

very nice havent been to sundown since sat am cant wait to get back there tomarrow


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great day! I hope conditions are as good or better tommorrow for the clinic.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got back, conditions still the same as they were Sunday, other than they seem to be growing.

I am slowly figuring out this bump stuff, after you guys left I played around for a bunch and found out if I can keep forward my speed seems to stay more in check versus when I hang towards the back seat, but am also finding out the faster I go the quicker I can get the skis to turn. Now to work on finding the balance.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just got back, conditions still the same as they were Sunday, other than they seem to be growing.
> 
> I am slowly figuring out this bump stuff, after you guys left I played around for a bunch and found out if I can keep forward my speed seems to stay more in check versus when I hang towards the back seat, but am also finding out the faster I go the quicker I can get the skis to turn. Now to work on finding the balance.



Its staying forward that I have trouble with. I can start off forward and make it 5 or 6 bumps, but then I hit one too fast, or don't absorb enough and then I am in back seat city.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Its staying forward that I have trouble with. I can start off forward and make it 5 or 6 bumps, but then I hit one too fast, or don't absorb enough and then I am in back seat city.



i find staying forward is less strenuous on my quads. as soon as i get in the back seat my legs ache.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i find staying forward is less strenuous on my quads. as soon as i get in the back seat my legs ache.



No doubt that forward is where you want to be, its just easier said than done for me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2009)

just burn em and turn em and stop worrying about it my brothers.

its spring, its soft, and you can just let it fly.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> just burn em and turn em and stop worrying about it my brothers.
> 
> its spring, its soft, and you can just let it fly.



Thats what I have been doing. I think I have skied the bumps faster the past two weekends than ever before.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2009)

Sundown will get a visit from me next spring Fo Sho.  Can't make it this year, but damn, it's like guaranteed great spring bumps from March 1st on there.  There isn't another place in New England that can say that.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> just burn em and turn em and stop worrying about it my brothers.
> 
> its spring, its soft, and you can just let it fly.



I tried that, hopped into that nice line you guys were using, after about 4-5 turns my brain and feet weren't on the same path and flying I went.:-D


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Its staying forward that I have trouble with. I can start off forward and make it 5 or 6 bumps, but then I hit one too fast, or don't absorb enough and then I am in back seat city.



I've been working on getting back forward after being thrown in the back seat, that's where driving the hands forward helps.  I've usually shot out of my line by the time I collect myself, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

Video is uploading now. Got some great footage.

Sick freakin' day. Perfect bumps, bluebird sky, warm, but not annoying so. Got started around 11:30. Skied till 5. Being I haven't been out in a week, I'm cooked, but in a good way. Great getting several runs in with Jarrod, of course Pat as well as Jeanine. Pat was ripping as usual. Very satisfied, but 5 beers deep and I'm borderline comatose. Twisters are rad; I just need to detune them; I was hooking up like crazy.

BTW, a cool surprise at the end of the video.....the........official Bump or Bust 3 first place trophy is unveiled. It's a riot!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good time!  I wish I was out there with you today.

I'm looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2009)

how'd that cossack come out?  it looked sick from my vantage point.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> how'd that cossack come out?  it looked sick from my vantage point.



Pretty good. Not as rad as mondeo's, but I'm improving. Thanks for shooting all that vid. It really came out pretty damn good. It's about a third uploaded. Hoping the processing time is reasonable. You were ripping it today man.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2009)

4th


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> 4th



Word? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

*Video*

About 73% uploaded:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice vid.

I f*&%king love the trophy.  The golden gun award......


MogulQueen, welcome and great to meet you today.  You're a great skier


----------



## powbmps (Mar 18, 2009)

You guys are killing it!  Like the music (and the 180 in the bumps).

Have to admit I'm jealous.  Went to Sunapee today and the bumps were craptastic.  Nothing compares to the mighty Gunbarrel.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Sick video!  I like the Sundown t-shirt Greg!  Nice music choice, I was listening to STP before starting the video. :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice vid you guys were tearing it up!!!

steveo


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice vid!  Who's bringing home the trophy? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

I just want a Sundown t-shirt!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

i want bigger arms........

i wonder if i'd get fired if i took this afternoon off........I really want to try a spread twist off that lower natural kicker.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i want bigger arms........



Nothing to worry about.  The eye is naturally drawn to the blinding orange gloves.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pat was killin' it!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I just want a Sundown t-shirt!



A whopping $12.50 in the ski shop.



2knees said:


> i want bigger arms........
> 
> i wonder if i'd get fired if i took this afternoon off........I really want to try a spread twist off that lower natural kicker.





powbmps said:


> Nothing to worry about.  The eye is naturally drawn to the blinding orange gloves.



:lol: Now I know why I like hanging out with Pat. Finally, somebody with birdier appendages than me! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Nothing to worry about.  The eye is naturally drawn to the blinding orange gloves.



you know you want those pumpkin gloves.  hell pumpkin doesnt do them justice.

i really know how to accessorize......


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i wonder if i'd get fired if i took this afternoon off........I really want to try a spread twist off that lower natural kicker.



I might try to get there for 3-3:30 or so. Gonna be tough to ski today though. I is tired.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 18, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Nothing to worry about. The eye is naturally drawn to the blinding orange gloves.


Orange gloves...I might have to get some of them to go with my new pants!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> I might try to get there for 3-3:30 or so. Gonna be tough to ski today though. I is tired.



Sounds like Mr Evil and I will be there around 3.  See you on that trail with the bumpy things on it....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 18, 2009)

Watching Greg and Pat tear it up makes me want to try and sneak out tonight... even though I am still hobbllng up the stairs.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good!  if i wasnt so f-ing hurting right now id shred some moguls after work.  better see some of u guys up north in april...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

hell yeah, i'm milking this while its there but once that's gone, i'll be making a few trips to killington.  Whats the word with the closing date among the regulars?  any truth to the early may rumors?


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> hell yeah, i'm milking this while its there but once that's gone, i'll be making a few trips to killington.  Whats the word with the closing date among the regulars?  any truth to the early may rumors?



Same boat. After Sunday, Sundown is going Friday-Sunday for the following two weekends. After that Snow, Okemo, Killington and Sugarbush are all in play.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> hell yeah, i'm milking this while its there but once that's gone, i'll be making a few trips to killington.  Whats the word with the closing date among the regulars?  any truth to the early may rumors?



just read this on kzone....

"Heard an ambassador on the k1 yesterday say to some other folks in the cabin that they're definitely done blowin snow for the year, they're done. 
Also said they're probably lookin at closing April 19th."

havent heard anything new myself.  time will tell, its mid-march.  think its really gonna come down to whether theres snow or not.  of course that didn matter last year so who knows.  on another note, i just ordered a new pack.  looking forward to gettin up to the bowl this year.  gonna get some may turns no matter what.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> After Sunday, Sundown is going Friday-Sunday for the following two weekends.



Always a sad time of year for me when that happens...


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Always a sad time of year for me when that happens...



Agreed. And it should be noted that the mighty Sundown is the only ski area in CT still open midweek. The base is holding up pretty well despite the warmth this month. If we had any more significant rain, they would be pretty hurtin'. We've been lucky in that regard.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Agreed. And it should be noted that the mighty Sundown is the only ski area in CT still open midweek. The base is holding up pretty well despite the warmth this month. If we had any more significant rain, they would be pretty hurtin'. We've been lucky in that regard.



greg, chill out on that "r" word.  its still ski season...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

i miss sundown, i feel like i haven't skied there in a long time.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> And it should be noted that the mighty Sundown is the only ski area in CT still open midweek.



I did not know that.  Nice work Sundown!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i miss sundown, i feel like i haven't skied there in a long time.



You owe it to yourself to get up there. It's prime. I was dying not being there for a week so I'm making up for it this week.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> You owe it to yourself to get up there. It's prime. I was dying not being there for a week so I'm making up for it this week.



Yes you do Gary!  When is the last time you were up there?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes you do Gary!  When is the last time you were up there?



been more than 10 days... i think i'll be there tmorrow night if the rain passes through early.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> been more than 10 days... i think i'll be there tmorrow night if the rain passes through early.



guess i'm not going tomorrow :-(



> WE ARE OPEN TODAY FROM 9AM-10PM; WE'LL BE CLOSED ON THURS., 3/19 AND WILL REOPEN FRI., 3/20 AT 9AM. March skiing is great!


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i miss sundown, i feel like i haven't skied there in a long time.





gmcunni said:


> been more than 10 days... i think i'll be there tmorrow night if the rain passes through early.


Just as long for me, as well.  I'm going to have to wait until Sunday, too.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm going to have to wait until Sunday, too.



my original plan was thurs with my daughter, saturday with my son and sunday with them both for the comp.  my wife probably won't like it but i might go for F/Sa/Su.   i don't remember the last time i skied 3 days in a row.  of course, skiing with my daughter isn't hard but if she likes the GB bumps i might get a few good runs there.


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> my original plan was thurs with my daughter, saturday with my son and sunday with them both for the comp.  my wife probably won't like it but i might go for F/Sa/Su.   i don't remember the last time i skied 3 days in a row.  of course, skiing with my daughter isn't hard but if she likes the GB bumps i might get a few good runs there.


I was thinking of tomorrow night, but that's it for extra days this week. At the last minute, I signed up to run a race Saturday morning so I won't have the time (or energy) to do much else.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 19, 2009)

You CT guys basically have 2/3 scale Outer Limits in your back yard.  I'm jealous!!


----------

